#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Перевод puryayoga

## Shus

Написано так: “background tales” (pūryayoga).

Речь идет о лит. жанрах, используемых в "Сутре лотоса" (притчи, предсказания и пр.).

----------


## Vladiimir

Наверное имеется в виду pūrvayoga, т.е. жанр повествующий о деяниях в прошлых жизнях?

----------

Shus (06.12.2020), Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2020)

----------


## Shus

> Наверное имеется в виду pūrvayoga, т.е. жанр повествующий о деяниях в прошлых жизнях?


Да, похоже на то. Правда в тексте статьи y вместо v, но по смыслу подходит. Возможно это просто техническая ошибка.

Спасибо!

----------


## Vladiimir

> Наверное имеется в виду pūrvayoga, т.е. жанр повествующий о деяниях в прошлых жизнях?


Если так, то “background tales” (pūr*v*ayoga), можно было бы, на мой взгляд, перевести как-нибудь, типа, "рассказы о прошлых деяниях" (pūr*v*ayoga)".

Буквально pūrva-yoga - это "прошлая (предшествующая) связь". А.В. Парибок перевел pubbayoga как "Связь с прошлым" (см. Вопросы Милинды 1989 г.)

----------

Shus (06.12.2020), Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2020)

----------


## Shus

> Если так, то “background tales” (pūr*v*ayoga), можно было бы, на мой взгляд, перевести как-нибудь, типа, "рассказы о прошлых деяниях" (pūr*v*ayoga)".
> 
> Буквально pūrva-yoga - это "прошлая (предшествующая) связь". А.В. Парибок перевел pubbayoga как "Связь с прошлым" (см. Вопросы Милинды 1989 г.)


Мне понравилось Ваш вариант с небольшими изменениями: "повествования о деяниях в прошлых жизнях".

----------

